# Signal Over Range



## davfam (Jan 9, 2007)

On certain games my son trys to play on his computer he get's the message "signal over range" and the game will not play. The computer has a 3.3 ghz processor, 512mb ram and a 256mb g-force 6200 graphics card. Could anyone please help.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

If this only happens during specific games its most likely that the game options are set to run at a resolution / frequency rate that your monitor can't handle. When you run the launcher to start the offending games go into the video options and make sure the resolution and frequency rates are set to something your monitor can handle (ie: the same as your desktop settings or lower)


----------

